

Flash memory could spell doom for Fibre Channel  - ilamont
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/030310-emc-flash-fibre-channel.html?hpg1=bn

======
wmf
Decent article, but misleading headline. Fibre channel drives != fibre
channel.

------
ww520
Buy Intel stock.

